# stuck with Sitecom 300N extender



## Cannygirl49 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello, can anyone help? I am trying to set up this new extender on XP platform. I have only got as far as the username and login screen. I assume that this is asking for the nambe by which the PC (with me as user) is known and the password for this PC. I cannot get these recognised. what am I doing wrong?


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

I would think this is the router username/password, not the PC's.
Manual for the 300N is here : Sitecom | Product | Routers | Wireless Router 300N WL-366


----------



## clyde123 (Apr 10, 2008)

And here's the manual for the 300N Range Extender : Sitecom | Product | Range extenders & Access points | Wireless Range Extender 300N WL-330


----------



## Cannygirl49 (Feb 5, 2011)

thank you - now tried that but seems there is some problem - contacted vendor - and it seems there is a fault!!


----------



## Cannygirl49 (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for the manual - now downloaded and the replaced sitecom working


----------

